# Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen



## brudie65 (11. November 2007)

Hallo 
ich möchte mir ein vernünftiges angelmesser zulegen. es soll nicht zum filettieren sein, sondern mehr zum gebrauch am gewässer (herzstich, ausweiden). natüröich so günstig wie möglich, aber eben vernünftig und ein messer, an dem man lange seine freude hat. wer kann da was empfehlen ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Taschenmesser (ich hab ein Victorinox, gibt natürlich als "Original Schweizer" auch noch Wenger, und außer "Schweizern" auch noch me Menge mehr Taschenmesserhersteller in jeder Qulaität/Preislage).

Einfach zu tragen, nicht zu teuer und leicht zu schärfen.


----------



## Fenris666 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Schau doch einfach mal bei EBay vorbei, da gibts teilweiße echt gute Messer, leicht in der Handhabung und Transport und teilweiße echt so scharf wie sie versprechen zu sein.

Kommste sogar gut mit 10Teuro inklusive Porto aus!


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

http://www.frankonia.de/shop/Integralnicker/_/bid/130085/cpage/1/tf/square/productdetail.html 

mit dem ding bin ich echt zufrieden. ich hab aber keine hirschhormbeschalung, sondern jacaranda


----------



## woernser1965 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> http://www.frankonia.de/shop/Integralnicker/_/bid/130085/cpage/1/tf/square/productdetail.html
> 
> mit dem ding bin ich echt zufrieden. ich hab aber keine hirschhormbeschalung, sondern jacaranda



Hast du das wirklich ?........


----------



## HOX (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Ich persönlich finde Klappmesser etwas ungeeignet, 
da schnell Sand, Schleim, Blut und sonstiger Mist in den Scharnieren landet und das Messer dadurch auf Dauer geschädigt wird.

Daher benutze ich ein kleines Martinii mit schöner Lederscheide.
Hat Stil und ist super nachzuschärfen.
Bsp.: Klick mich!


Aber natürlich ist das alles Geschmacksache.

Lg und TL
HOX


----------



## marca (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Ich habe einen Leatherman Charge TTi.
Das Teil hat ein wirklich tolles Messer und den Rest kann man immer mal gebrauchen.
Außerdem finde ich es auch noch recht handlich.


----------



## Watangler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



HOX schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde Klappmesser etwas ungeeignet,
> da schnell Sand, Schleim, Blut und sonstiger Mist in den Scharnieren landet und das Messer dadurch auf Dauer geschädigt wird.
> 
> Daher benutze ich ein kleines Martinii mit schöner Lederscheide.
> ...




Moin Moin
Die Klinge ist spitze habe das Messer schon 18 Jahre und immer noch sau scharf.Mit der Scheide hat man das Messer schnell in der Hand wenn mal was ist .Mir sind z.b. Schwäne in die Schnur geflogen die ein Hund gejagt hat,um meine Rute zu retten war die Schnur im nu durch. Bin mit dem Messer zufrieden und nicht teuer.

Gruß Watangler


----------



## Lorenz (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Hi |wavey:

Zum Ausnehmen etc. habe ich ein Marttini mit Kautschuk (?) Griff!


Qualität zahlt sich eben nicht nur bei Angelgerät aus und ich denke,dass jeder für ein anständiges Messer auch mal mehr als 10,- hinlegen kann! Hält ewig,braucht man als Angler dauernd etc. 

*Angeln ohne anständiges Messer?
Unvorstellbar... *




Oft habe ich auch zwei Messer dabei.Ein kleines Klappmesser von Böker in der Hosen/Jackentasche oder ein schlankes Feststehendes um den Hals hängen (Cold Steel "The Spike").Das Marttini,zum Versorgen des Fanges,ist dann im Rucksack!


----------



## brudie65 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

ich bin begeistert, wie schnell so viele leute hier antworten, scheint wohl ein interessantes thema zu sein. nachdem ich hier einige meinungen gehört habe und bei ebay mal ein wenig gestöbert habe, denke ich, werde ich mir so ein finnisches marttiini messer zulegen.

ich bin angelanfänger und möchte gleich nochne frage loswerden: diese filier- oder fillettiermesser eignen sich aber wohl nicht zum normalen abstechen und ausweiden ???? die haben doch auch sicher keine starre klinge, sondern eine biegsame ?????


----------



## Blauzahn (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Hallo,

ich habe beim Angeln immer ein altes Herbertz Klappmesser am Mann. Hat vor Jahren mal um die 30 Mark gekostet und mit entsprechender Pflege werde ich das wohl auch noch ein paar Jährchen nutzen. Griff und Klinge sind je 8cm lang, dabei noch ein Schupper welchen ich aber noch nie benutzt habe, einzig der Flaschenöffner muss manchmal ran #g.

Zuhause dann das Aldi Filetierset... 
mehr brauchts net und schon garkein Messer für 139 Ocken, wie weiter oben zu lesen ist :q.

Grüße
René

Edit: Hab grad mal nachgemessen...
Klinge 10cm Griff 13cm ich stell gelich noch ein Bild von dem Schmuckstück ein


----------



## Blauzahn (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Hier noch das versprochene Bild,






Schlag mich, aber ich denke es lag so um die 30 Mark.....


----------



## brudie65 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

also ich möchte kein klappmesser, weil ich auch denke, dass es eher anfällig für schwer zu entfernende verschmutzungen ist (siehe oben). ich werde wohl wirklich ein marttiini nehmen. was haltet ihr von diesem  und was wäre wohl ein angemesseener preis dafür

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120179935696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Also die Martinii sind sehr gut, Haben für mich aber den Nachteil, dass sich vorne am Messergriff unter der aufgesetzten Kappe auch Dreck sammelt.
Ausserdem ist die Lederscheide auf dauer nicht Wasserfest, insbesondere im Salzwasser.

Nen Vernünftiges Messer hat für mich einen Griff, der keine lücken zur klinge bietet. 
Ausserdem sollte es für outdoor Überall Gammelfest sein, und bezahlbar, da mans ja eventuell mal liegen lässt.( Oder so Deppen wie ich es mit dem Fischputzeimerinhalt über Board giessen, wo sie es vorher zum Säubern selbst reingegeben haben...  )

Das erfüllen die KJ Eriksson Mora Sveden Messer in Rostfrei imo ideal. Klinge im Kunstoffgriff Lückenfrei eingegossen, Kunstoffscheide. Und der Stahl ist den Martinii zumindest sehr ähnlich.
Und wenns weg ist... sind die 5-10€ auch nicht allzu schmerzhaft.

Von der klinge würd ich die Helle für noch etwas besser halten.
Und nen Puma oder Buck ist natürlich auch was feines, aber für mich irgendwie etwas overdone...

Just monsters
Holger


----------



## jaeger (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Ich hab auch eines der oben genannten Martiini Messer (aber mit ner längeren Klinge) und finde es ehrlich nicht so ideal. Ich benutz es auch nicht zum Angeln.
Was mich daran stört ist, dass die Klinge so extrem dick ist. Also kein flacher Blattstahl. Das finde ich irgendwie unpraktisch bzw. muss man mögen. Ich mags nicht.
Außerdem finde ich zum Angeln wie schon gesagt ein Messer mit Kunststoffgriff und Kunststoffscheide besser. Kann man auch gut auswaschen.

Gruß


----------



## HOX (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



brudie65 schrieb:


> ich bin begeistert, wie schnell so viele leute hier antworten, scheint wohl ein interessantes thema zu sein. nachdem ich hier einige meinungen gehört habe und bei ebay mal ein wenig gestöbert habe, denke ich, werde ich mir so ein finnisches marttiini messer zulegen.
> 
> ich bin angelanfänger und möchte gleich nochne frage loswerden: diese filier- oder fillettiermesser eignen sich aber wohl nicht zum normalen abstechen und ausweiden ???? die haben doch auch sicher keine starre klinge, sondern eine biegsame ?????


 

Also dîe Filiermesser eignen sich (eine gut geschärfte Klinge vorausgesetzt) auf jeden Fall zum abstechen und ausnehemn des Fisches (schmale und dünne Klinge, siehe vorheriges Posting).
Beim Abstechen eines schlanken Fisches wie zum Beispiel einer (Portions-) Forelle hat man zudem den Vorteil, dass man mit der schmalen Klingenspitze nicht gleich den halben Fisch zerteilt.

Von ebay würde ich dir in diesem Fall abraten, weil es sich schlichtweg nicht lohnt extra noch Porto und Versand zu zahlen. Zudem spart man bei Neuware meistens eh nichts.

Geh lieber in ein Angler- oder Jagdgeschäft da kannst du dann auch schauen ob dir das Messer gut in der Hand liegt und wie die Verarbeitung etc. ist. 

Für ein kleines Martinii zahlt man zwischen 25 und 40€!!

Bei nicht allzu fahrlässiger Behandlung ein "Messer fürs Leben"!

Lg HOX


----------



## elch6 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Ich geh nach der SSS  Methode vor. Dh. 1. Sicherheit 2. Sauberkeit 3. Schärfe

Zu 1. Da Du mit dem Messer vorwiegend Fisch verarbeiten willst mußt Du wegen des Schleims auf einen rutschfesten am besten gummierten Griff achten. Ein ausreichender Fingerschutz  wäre da auch nicht von Nachteil.

Zu 2. Klappmesser fallen m. M. nach aus, ebenso Messer mit aufwendiger Verzierung aus Horn oder sonstigem. Da brauchst Du eine Zahnbürste zum reinigen. Wenn nicht stinkts nach spätestens 2 Wochen.

Zu 3. Ist halt zweischneidig, einerseits soll ein Messer sau scharf sein, andererseits auf em Boot kannst Du dir damit schnell die Hand einschlieslich Sehnen und Knorpel durchschneiden und merkst es erst wenn Blut fliest.
Auf dem Boot benutze ich nur ein kurzes fesrstehendes Messer aus dem Angelshop, scharf genug um eine Fisch zu kehlen, "stumpf" genug mich nicht gleich ins Krankenhaus zu befördern. An Land kann ich dann immer noch meine Helle Messer auspacken.

Fazit: Wenn Du nur vom Land aus angelst ein Jagdt oder Gebrauchsmesser mit feststehender Klinge und gummiertem Griff. Maritinii hatte meines Wissens mal sowas für 30 oder 40 Euronen im Katalog.

Wenn Du auch vom Boot angelst würde ich Dir zu 2 Messern wie oben beschrieben raten.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## fireline (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



marca schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Leatherman Charge
> Das Teil hat ein wirklich tolles Messer und den Rest kann man immer mal gebrauchen.









vorallem die zange,schere,feile,säge und was weiss ich noch alles

mfg


----------



## benzy (11. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Hallo,

schau dir mal dieses an.Das verwende ich auch schon seit längerem. Es ist robust,sicher scharf und kostet kein Vermögen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/K-J-ERIKSSON-Mor...8228532QQihZ008QQcategoryZ16042QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

http://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Multi-Plier-400-compact-sport-black-5509.htm

Das habe ich, vor 1 Jahr bei uns in der Stadt beim Outdoor Laden für 40 € gekauft.


----------



## CarpioDiem (12. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

hallo, gehört hier nicht ganz rein, aber wie sieht denn das aus mit den feststehenden klingen und so? da gibts doch ne beschränkung wie lang die maximal sein dürfen und ähnliches... is da ned bei 10cm grenze oder so?? die filletiermesser ham ja meistens klingen von 15-20cm, darf man die denn dann überhaupt mit ans wasser nehmen??

greetz


----------



## schrauber78 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

@denni

so ein multitool ist nicht schlecht und echt brauchbar, aber damit würd ich nicht am fisch rumhandtieren. dafür nehem ich aus hygienischen gründen lieber ein richtiges messer. mit dem multitool bastel ich dann an der ausrüstung rum


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Gerade darum schleppe ich das Teil nicht am Wasser mit mir um unnötigen Stress mit Behörden zu vermeiden.



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @denni
> 
> so ein multitool ist nicht schlecht und echt brauchbar, aber damit würd ich nicht am fisch rumhandtieren. dafür nehem ich aus hygienischen gründen lieber ein richtiges messer. mit dem multitool bastel ich dann an der ausrüstung rum




Hast Schon recht Falk, aber ich hantiere nicht mit dem Teil am Fisch, dafür habe ich ein ganz billiges Taschenmesser vom Aldi mit 8-9 cm Klinge. Wenn man richtig mitm Schlagholz abzieht hat es der Fisch meist ehe hinter sich, beim Aal schneide ich aber immer das Genick durch, denen traue ich erst wenn ich die zuhause ausgenommen habe.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



CarpioDiem schrieb:


> hallo, gehört hier nicht ganz rein, aber wie sieht denn das aus mit den feststehenden klingen und so? da gibts doch ne beschränkung wie lang die maximal sein dürfen und ähnliches... is da ned bei 10cm grenze oder so?? die filletiermesser ham ja meistens klingen von 15-20cm, darf man die denn dann überhaupt mit ans wasser nehmen??
> 
> greetz



Da Angeln ja keine Versammlung ist, darfst Du meines Wissens sogar nen Säbel mitnehmen (ab 18 jedenfalls, darunter "nur normale" Messer. Klingenlängenbeschränkungen gibts nur für Klappmesser mit fest arretierender klinge, nicht für ganz feststehende.)
Wär ja auch irgendwie bescheuert, wenn der Koch- oder Schlachterlehrling nur mit nem 10cm Spielzeugmesserchen arbeiten dürfte 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Heilbutt (12. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Die Zeitschrift "Rute & Rolle" hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren
mal "das ideale Wunsch-Anglermesser" durch ne Leserumfrage
ermitteln lassen.
Das Ergebnis wurde - glaub ich - von der Firma Puma
in die Tat umgesetzt.
Dieses Messer sah für mich eigentlich recht gut aus, ich
bin aber derzeit noch nicht in der Verlegenheit mit
ein neues zu kaufen.

Kennt jemand dieses Messer und kann schon darüber
berichten????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## FisherMan66 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Das wichtigste ist doch wahrscheinlich, dass so ein Messer für immer dabei, gut zu gebrauchen ist, auch mal für Sachen abseits des eigentlichen Einsatzzwecks. 

Ich habe immer 2 Messer dabei. Ein kleines Mini-Filiermesser von Martiini (habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen). Zweck: Mal nen Stück Schnur schneiden oder nen KöFi bearbeiten.
Weiterhin ein Mora Jagdmesser (das mit dem roten Griff - es rostet - lässt sich aber super scharf halten), gabs für nen 10-er beim örtlichen Jagdausrüster. Zweck: Kehl- oder Kiemenschnitt, eher aber für´s Schneiden der Mettwurst vor Ort. 

Pflegen muß man jedes Messer, sonst sehen die mit der Zeit alle reichlich runtergekommen aus. 

Zum Verarbeiten des Fangs (wenn es denn mal vorkommt) nehm ich dann Messer aus der Rubrik "Metzgers Beste", so ala F.Dick oder Wenger (Swibo), wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass sich die Dick-Messer besser schleifen lassen. Die kosten nicht die Welt und erfüllen Ihren Zweck mehr als gut. 

Das Universalmesser, wo ich alles mit machen kann, gibt es meiner Meinung nach eh nicht und die sogenannten speziellen Filliermesser ala Martiini oder Helle, oder so, sind eigentlich nur ne Erfindung der Angelgeräteindustrie. Klar, sie sind schön anzusehen, aber das ist es dann auch meistens. Ihr Gebrauchswert ist nicht sonderlich hoch. Sind sie stumpf, wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Nachschärfen. Und spätestens beim Enthäuten eines mittleren bis größeren Fisches, stoßen sie ganz gewaltig an Ihre Grenzen.

Wie dem auch sei, es muß halt jeder selbst für sich herausfinden, womit er am besten zurechtkommt. Für mich sind es die oben genannten Messer.


----------



## brudie65 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Na, hier wird ja immernoch fleißig geschrieben, danke an alle für eure tips. ich hab mich zunächst für folgendes messer entschieden, hab ich bei ebay ersteigert.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330185129210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014

evtl. dann nochmal ein filetiermnesser, mal sehen, bin ja anfänger und hab am sonntag meine sportfiascherprüfung.....


----------



## Heilbutt (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

gute Wahl#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Finndolch. Finnen Messer. Alles andere ist zweite Wahl. Für mich zumindest


----------



## Schuschek (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Ich benutze seit fast 10 Jahren das erste auf der folgenden Seite. Hab es damals für ca. 60DM gekauft. Zusätzlich habe ich noch das Filiermesser (vorletzte auf der Seite) und es musste dieses Jahr das erste mal nachgeschärft werden. Preis/Leistung ist absolut prima. http://www.outdoorspezi.de/Messer/Martiini/MARTIINI.htm


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Also ich bin schwer begeistert von der Firma Böker aus Solingen
http://www.boker.de/
da gibt´s (fast) alles, was man will (braucht), die Preise sind auch anständig. Und man kann direkt dort bestellen, ohne Zwischenhändler. Katalog gibt´s kostenlos oder als .pdf.

Puma ist super, aber leider auch fies teuer

Im Angelkoffer hab ich ein normales Victorinox-Schweizer-Taschenmesser und ein preiswertes (naja ehrlich: gefundenes) Klappmesser mit einer grösseren Klinge ähnlich wie hier http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=3f7c43ab8d11d65e61d22cf22085d6aea33 zum Ausnehmen.

Wenn man nach Gebrauch das Messer zu Haus unter warmen Wasser ordentlich auswäscht (+ggf. alte Zahnbürste o.ä.) und danach wieder etwas einölt (ich nehme Ballistol - auch die Holzgriffe!), kann eigentlich nix passieren.

Filetiermesser hab ich noch keins, ist aber die nächste Anschaffung...


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit fast 10 Jahren das erste auf der folgenden Seite. Hab es damals für ca. 60DM gekauft. Zusätzlich habe ich noch das Filiermesser (vorletzte auf der Seite) und es musste dieses Jahr das erste mal nachgeschärft werden. Preis/Leistung ist absolut prima. http://www.outdoorspezi.de/Messer/Martiini/MARTIINI.htm



Das mit dem Birkenholzgriff ist auch das was ich meine. Habs schon 25 Jahre (mit etwas längerer Klinge) und das Flietiermesser habe ich auch. Klasse Stahl.


----------



## Watangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das mit dem Birkenholzgriff ist auch das was ich meine. Habs schon 25 Jahre (mit etwas längerer Klinge) und das Flietiermesser habe ich auch. Klasse Stahl.



Ganz deiner Meinung habe meins 18 Jahre und immer noch scharf.Wenn man die Lederscheide richtig  einfettet bleibt die immer geschmeidig und ist auch gegen Salzwasser geschützt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



CarpioDiem schrieb:


> hallo, gehört hier nicht ganz rein, aber wie sieht denn das aus mit den feststehenden klingen und so? da gibts doch ne beschränkung wie lang die maximal sein dürfen und ähnliches... is da ned bei 10cm grenze oder so?? die filletiermesser ham ja meistens klingen von 15-20cm, darf man die denn dann überhaupt mit ans wasser nehmen??
> 
> greetz


 

Das Gestzt "Klingen über 6cm dürfen nicht mitgeführt werden" besteht für angler mit einem gültigen fischereischein nicht


----------



## wingi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Moin,
natürlich nur in Ausübung des Hobbys, Samstag Abend in der Kneipe ist es egal ob du Angler bist 


Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Zanderstefan (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Messer müssen einfach funktionieren und nicht mehr.#6

Die Klinge muss aus einem Stahl gefertigt sein, den jeder mit etwas Gefühl wieder richtig scharf schleifen kann.
Oft haben kostengünstige messer einfach den besseren Stahl. 
Mit Damast und Co. können Jäger(opas) protzen.
Wenn die dann aus den zittrigen Händen gleiten, fallen sie nur ins Gras und nicht in metertiefes Wasser.

Meine Klingen sind seit Jahren Martini. Die tun es einfach und der Preis ist o.k..
Habe noch ein billiges Buck-knife (20 USD)was sich auch gut schleifen läßt.

Zuerst besaß ich auch teure Messer, die ich über die Jahre alle am Wasser verloren habe. Da ist sauer verdientes Geld mal eben weg.

Teure Messer sind absoluter Schwachsinn, da nur Prestigeobjekt. 

Beim Messer zählt nur Preis/Leistung und Funktion.
Ich habe meine Messer in der Tasche wenn ich sie nicht benutze. Da sieht die eh`keiner:m

Gruß


----------



## Zanderstefan (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Watangler schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung habe meins 18 Jahre und immer noch scharf.Wenn man die Lederscheide richtig einfettet bleibt die immer geschmeidig und ist auch gegen Salzwasser geschützt.


 
Genau so isset. die sind einfach gut und im Preis akzeptabel.#6


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

In meinem See liegen zwei Pumas und ein Buckknife,allesamt schöne und eben auch teure
Messer und eine Eigenschaft hatten sie auch gemeinsam,sie waren scharf!
Letztere Eigenschaft hat auch mein französisches Opinel,aber es hat nur 12,50€ gekostet
und wenn es in Wasser fällt,fange ich deshalb nicht an zu heulen.
Ok es ist nicht so schnitthaltig wie seine Vorgänger,aber ein paar mal übern Ölstein damit
und es erfüllt seinen Zweck wieder.

Taxidermist


----------



## Pinn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> !
> Letztere Eigenschaft hat auch mein französisches Opinel,aber es hat nur 12,50€ gekostet
> und wenn es in Wasser fällt,fange ich deshalb nicht an zu heulen.
> Ok es ist nicht so schnitthaltig wie seine Vorgänger,aber ein paar mal übern Ölstein damit
> ...


 
Ich habe seit Jahren die Nr. 12 von Opinel im Einsatz. Ist die größte Version und hat weniger als 20,- € gekostet. Zusammengeklappt kann man es griffbereit in der Hosentasche transportieren, es eignet sich zum Abschlagen größerer Fische und Hänger lassen sich damit lösen, indem man die Schnur einige Male um den Griff wickelt und zieht, kurz ein Universalgerät. Die bereits beschriebenen Nachteile als Klappmesser und die Rostanfälligkeit bei fehlender Pflege nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

@Pinn,es gibt die Opinel in zwei verschiedenen Stählen.Eine Rostfreie Variante,welche etwas härter ist und somit beim Schleifen ein wenig mehr Mühe macht,dafür aber länger
seine Schärfe behält.Und eine rostende,weichere Stahlsorte,welche recht schnell zu schärfen ist,dabei echte "Rasiermesserqualität" bringt,dafür aber leider nach wenigen
Schnitten wieder fällig zum nachschärfen ist.

Taxidermist


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Hi! Opinel? Recht puristisch.. so ohne richtigen Griff.. .
Als wirklich gutes Messer empfinde ich das Kfor-Messer der Bundeswehr; das gibt es bei Ebay gebraucht, aber in gutem Zustand für gut unter 20 Euro - besser und günstiger wird schwierig.
Im Übrigen kann man Messer von Victorinox jederzeit für 5 Euro an den Hersteller senden, und bekommt ein "neues" Messer zurück.. .
Sehr sympathisch.. .
Petri!


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin von beruf Werkzeugschleifer, und habe daher auch ziemlich viele Messer zum schärfen in der Hand.
Die besten Messer, die es auf dem markt gibt, sind für mich ganz klar, die Ergogrip Messer der Firma Dick. Mit blauem und gelben Griff (ziemlich viele Fleischer und Köche benutzen die!) Der Stahl ist wirklich erstklassig und die Schärfe der Klinge hält auch ewig, wenn man damit richtig umzugehen weiß. Außerdem sind die Messer im Preis- Leistungsverhältniss wirklich sehr gut. Mein Filletiermesser mit 14cm Klingenlänge hat grade mal 12 € gekostet.
Ich habe damit ca. 100 Fische ausgenommen und filletiert und musste es erst einmal nachschärfen!

Gruß Mazel


----------



## zokky (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Wie schärfte Ihr euere Messer? Mit einem Abziehstahl bekomme ich die Messer nicht scharf genug. Taugen die Messerschärfer bei denen man das Messer durch 2 V-förmige Schleifsteine zieht? Gibts auch von einigen Angelgeräteherstellern.


----------



## senner (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

ich würde das KM2000 in den ring schmeißen |supergri
robust und funktionell. gewöhnungsbedürftiges design aber sehr praktisch!


----------



## Bobster (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

@Forellen-Mazel

Hallo Herr Werkzeugschleifer,
würdest Du so nett sein und 'mal 'nen link reinstellen ?

Ich find die nicht bei Dick |bigeyes

Danke

Bobster


----------



## olafson (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

hier ist meins klick 
traum wär dann des da nochmalklick
hatte das ding in der hand gehabt un mir war es nach onani...n|bigeyes
so n geiles ding
mfg olafson


----------



## kraftian (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

@Bobster

Die Messer von Dick findest du u.a. hier: h++p://www.markus-heucher.de/pub/Produktprogramm_mail.pdf

Momentan ist der Online-Shop in der Überarbeitung - vielleicht einfach mal ein paar Tage warten. Ich selbst habe hier schon mehrfach bestellt, bisher immer zufrieden und vor allem schnelle Lieferung zu sehr guten Preisen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Hallo, 

meine Vorfreude steigt, ich habe ebend dieses Marttiini Teflon-Filetiermesser bestellt.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/....jpg&farbe_xl=hb_0450404a.jpg&mod_nr=hb_04504

Die Besonderheit, es ist am Rücken teilgezahnt zum entschuppen.


----------



## JPP (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Herbertz.Und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Franky (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> [..]
> Die Besonderheit, es ist am Rücken teilgezahnt zum entschuppen.



Servus.. Ich glaube nicht, dass das zum Entschuppen gedacht ist. Eher zum durchtrennen von Gräten, um die Schneide entsprechend zu schonen. Aber eigentlich ist sowohl das als auch das Entschuppen beim Filetieren unnötig, oder?


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Vorfreude steigt, ich habe ebend dieses Marttiini Teflon-Filetiermesser bestellt.
> 
> ...




Oh nein!

Hättest du besser sein lassen.

Das Messer ist der letzte Schund!


Erstens taugt dieses Sägeteil auf der Rückseite überhaupt nix.
Gräten kannst du damit höchstens durchreißen.
Dann, wenn du keinen Handschuh benutzt, steigt das Verletzungsrisiko enorm an.

Und zu guter Letzt löst sich nach und nach die olle Teflonbeschichtung in Wohlgefallen auf!

Schick das Dingen zurück und hol dir lieber ein normales Filetiermesser von Martini und zum Durchtrennen der größeren Gräten ein separates Mora Messer oder ne Grätenschere.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Franky schrieb:


> Servus.. Ich glaube nicht, dass das zum Entschuppen gedacht ist. Eher zum durchtrennen von Gräten, um die Schneide entsprechend zu schonen.


 
"Glauben" heißt nicht "Wissen" #d Damit kann man sägen und abschuppen.



Franky schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist sowohl das als auch das Entschuppen beim Filetieren unnötig, oder?


 

Stimmt, genau wie dein Beitrag

Kleiner Hinweis:#hIch filetiere noch längst nicht jeden Fisch, manche, so wundere er sich, |rolleyeswerden geschuppt. 

|uhoh:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh nein!
> 
> Hättest du besser sein lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## olafson (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

@Magnumwerfer
zum schuppen brauchst du etwas steifes #6. filitiermesser sind aber meist sehr bigsam. in diesem einen fall auch. also es ist definitiv nicht zum schuppen gedacht un da hat franky recht.
aber vor allem dein ton gefällt mir#6
weiter so#h
mfg olafson


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



olafson schrieb:


> @Magnumwerfer
> zum schuppen brauchst du etwas steifes #6. filitiermesser sind aber meist sehr bigsam. in diesem einen fall auch. also es ist definitiv nicht zum schuppen gedacht un da hat franky recht.
> aber vor allem dein ton gefällt mir#6
> weiter so#h
> mfg olafson


 
Beim schuppen wird die Säge nicht senkrecht gestellt, sondern in einem Winkel von ca 45 Grad zu Fisch, und genau dadurch wird die Biegsamkeit deutlich verringert. 

Zum Ton ich höre nüscht


----------



## Terraxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

ich bin sehr billig davon gekommen und werde es wohl auch weiterhin kommen, als Jungangler hat man nicht soo viel Geld auch wenn ich mir im Monat ca. 60-90€ erarbeite aber
meine Messer sind
1. Balzer Taschenmesser für 2.99€ Sonderpreis
2. irgend so ein BRD-Messer oder so, geschenkt gekriegt
3. Taschemesser mit 1 Klinge
4. Filitiermesser von Askari (Werbegeschenk)

zum schleifen:
Cormoran Schleifer, 2.99€ Sonderpreis
und wenns mal ganz stumpf ist und nix mehr geht, dann evtl. ma in der Werkstatt meines Vaters, die Klinge wird dann zwar weniger :q|evil: aber sauscharf

Bilder folgen...


----------



## olafson (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

@Magnumwerfer
es kommt nat. drauf an, was du schuppen willst. bei hering funzt es, bei zandern mag ich es zu bezweifeln. aber so wird jeder im leben seine eigene erfahrung machen.
hat auch was positives#h#h
nun wenn es dann doch nicht so ist, wie du es dir vorstellst, dann sei bitte so nett, melde dich nochmal und berichte:g
mfg olafson


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

War gerade dabei eine stornierungs-email zu schreiben.

Soll ich sie nun absenden oder nicht, hach ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. :c ;+  
Hätte ich hier bloß nichts dazu geschrieben |kopfkrat

Das mit dem Teflon ärgert mich ja schon ein wenig.

Und zur Säge, der Grund meiner Bestellung, so ganz unrecht hat scheinbar keiner von Euch. #t


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Was mir noch so auffällt bei kritischer Betrachtung, die Säge ist zum schuppen viel zu weit vom Griff entfernt.


----------



## BlackLions (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

storniere das Teil.#6 und schau Dich nochmals um.


----------



## Terraxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

ui, wie geht das denn kleiner?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Ein gutes kostenloses Programm wäre *IrfanView*

http://www.chip.de/downloads/IrfanView_12998187.html


Das kleine mit dem Holzgriff gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Khaane (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Habe insgesamt 2 Messer und 90 % der Angler sind damit gut beraten:

Marttiini Filetiermesser 16cm Klinge / 13 €

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Marttiini...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


Hultafors Vielzweckmesser HU101 für 9 €

http://www.feines-werkzeug.de/produ...lzweck-Messer-Hultafors-HU101-Chromstahl.html

Für knapp 20 € hat man 2 Top-Messer.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh nein!
> ...


----------



## Terraxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Ein gutes kostenloses Programm wäre *IrfanView*
> 
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/IrfanView_12998187.html
> 
> ...



Ich meine ja fürs forum, da kann man das doch so machen, dass wenn man raufklickt das erst größer wird...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Naja, was soll ich sagen!

Erstmal Danke, danke und noch mal danke!

Habe den Kauf eben storniert.

Wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe, möchte ich mich nicht schon nach dem ersten Gebrauch über Mängel ärgern. 

Habe mir eben ein anderes best.!

Dieses: http://www.feines-werkzeug.de/produ...Gold---Silber-Intarsien---Nori-Narushima.html

Nein, Spass bei seite!

Mir gefällt dieses Slim Line Opinel 17.5 cm sehr gut.

http://www.scharferladen.de/shop/slim-line-opinel-p-2638.html

ich denke da macht man nichts falsch.


----------



## Terraxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

Noch ne Möglichkeit:
Man bestellt sich beim Blinker das Mini-Abo und bekommt ein Herberz-tool umsonst
oder die Angelwoche für insgesamt 68.20€ und man bekommt das VICTORINOX SwissCham...
mehr gibts Hier
Da gibts auch so einfache Messer mit nur einer Klinge...


----------



## angelsüchto (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gutes Angelmesser - wer kann was empfehlen*

hey jungs,
ich hab mir die tage ein klappmesser von balzer gekauft,für 3,99 euro und bin sehr zufrieden damit,bringe das teil aber nochma zum schleifen,werde mich dann nochma melden


----------

